# VGF, BWV, AKL, OKW, SSR pts for reservations/transfer



## agie65

Now I am making reservations for Dec 1, 2014 onward

I can make reservations 11 month out at

VGF
OKW
SSR
BWV
VB
AKL
VWL

All other 7 month out

200+ pts reservations please. Please do not ask for 1-2 nights in studio at this time, will not be able to respond.


VGF $17/pp

SSR and OKW $13/pp

All other resorts $14/pp


Transferable pts are still available

*Points available for transfer.*


Feb Use yr 2015 270 VB pts price $13/pp. *GONE*

Feb Use yr 2015 700 BWV pts $14/pp,  ONLY 400 Left for transfer.

April Use yr 2015 291 OKW pts $13/pp  *GONE*

NO LOW BALLER PLEASE

I have done several transfer and reservations here at DIS.

*Contact*: PM or rakesh@netzero.net


----------



## eaglecan

I am looking to purchase 24 points for transfer to complete a trip to akv may 2014.


----------



## agie65

eaglecan said:


> I am looking to purchase 24 points for transfer to complete a trip to akv may 2014.




Can not break lot for smaller pts


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## eaglecan

ok thanks anyway


----------



## Buttsfamily

Can you transfer to VGC?


----------



## agie65

Buttsfamily said:


> Can you transfer to VGC?



Yes


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## agie65

August BWV pts are transferred.


----------



## jennifer25

Hi!   We are looking for 153 points for BLT studio lake view 7/15 - 7/22/14 family of four.  Do you have this available?

Thank you, 
Jennifer D.
NJ


----------



## agie65

jennifer25 said:


> Hi!   We are looking for 153 points for BLT studio lake view 7/15 - 7/22/14 family of four.  Do you have this available?  Thank you, Jennifer D. NJ



BLT is not my home resort, this time falls in to home resort period, if you can wait when 7 month window opens let me know.


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## cmusschoot

Looking to book:

BWV 3 nights 
Nov 7-9 2014
standard view studio
38 points
Dec 7 will open 11 month booking window.

Are these points available...and are you willing to book on Dec 7??

thanks, carrie


----------



## agie65

cmusschoot said:


> Looking to book:  BWV 3 nights Nov 7-9 2014 standard view studio 38 points Dec 7 will open 11 month booking window.  Are these points available...and are you willing to book on Dec 7??  thanks, carrie



Sent you a PM


----------



## agie65

bump


----------



## agie65

bump


----------



## sportsmom3279

Hi, I am interested in having your 145 pts at VB transferred to me.  I have done transfers in the past with much success.  I will PM you my contact information.  Thank you.


----------



## agie65

sportsmom3279 said:


> Hi, I am interested in having your 145 pts at VB transferred to me.  I have done transfers in the past with much success.  I will PM you my contact information.  Thank you.



Replied your PM


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

I am looking for a point transfer, will you PM me ?


----------



## agie65

ML_LovesDisney said:


> I am looking for a point transfer, will you PM me ?



Replied your PM


----------



## agie65

bump


----------



## agie65

Only 330 April 2014 (SSR and OKW) and 797 Dec 2014 pts left for transfer.


----------



## CHollman

I just e-mailed you


----------



## agie65

CHollman said:


> I just e-mailed you



Did not get your e-mail


----------



## SpeedeeAu

Looking for a studio Feb 12 - 18.


----------



## DFraser1968

Hi, I am looking for dvc points for 2 weeks in October 2014. Would like to stay at Animal kingdom or boardwalk lodges. Can you help please?


----------



## SpeedeeAu

Sent a PM


----------



## agie65

SpeedeeAu said:


> Looking for a studio Feb 12 - 18.



Do not have pts available for this period.


----------



## agie65

DFraser1968 said:


> Hi, I am looking for dvc points for 2 weeks in October 2014. Would like to stay at Animal kingdom or boardwalk lodges. Can you help please?



What size villa are you looking for? Dates?
Any perticular view?

I can see you can not PM, You can e-mail me to rakesh@netzero.net 

Thanks


----------



## katema52

Sent you a pm.  Are SS points still available for transfer?


----------



## agie65

katema52 said:


> Sent you a pm.  Are SS points still available for transfer?



Yes, replied by PM


----------



## muggins20

Have pm'd you.

Thanks


----------



## agie65

Replied by PM


----------



## agie65

Only Dec 2014 use yr pts left for transfer


----------



## BENARD

If you have any points left and are willing to transfer a smaller number, I need 39 points to finish out a reservation.


----------



## agie65

BENARD said:


> If you have any points left and are willing to transfer a smaller number, I need 39 points to finish out a reservation.



Sorry, can not help in your situation.


----------



## agie65

Still have Dec 2014 pts


----------



## Merbean09

Hi, I'm new to the DVC thing but am looking to rent 190 points for Dec 9th through the 21st at either BW or WL


----------



## agie65

Merbean09 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the DVC thing but am looking to rent 190 points for Dec 9th through the 21st at either BW or WL



Contact me via e-mail: rakesh@netzero.net


----------



## KdJd

Hi,
I am looking to rent 270 points for Nov 29th thru Dec. 6th 2014.  Disney Boardwalk Resort is preferred for 3 studio rooms.  There would be 7 adults going. Please let me know if this is something available.
Thank you,
Karla


----------



## agie65

KdJd said:


> Hi, I am looking to rent 270 points for Nov 29th thru Dec. 6th 2014.  Disney Boardwalk Resort is preferred for 3 studio rooms.  There would be 7 adults going. Please let me know if this is something available. Thank you, Karla



BWV pts are taken for 2014


----------



## Catrinabeach

I am interested in renting AKL for Nov 3-17 for a studio if possible.


----------



## agie65

Catrinabeach said:


> I am interested in renting AKL for Nov 3-17 for a studio if possible.



Which view?' Kidani or Jambo house?


----------



## Brae's Mom

I am interested in renting points for a one bedroom OKW would be fine for Dec 9th departing Dec 15th.  2 adults 2 children (who will both be 14 at time of travel).  Standard view is fine.

Thanks for checking.
Crystal


----------



## Catrinabeach

agie65 said:


> Which view?' Kidani or Jambo house?



I have never stayed at either so not sure which is better. I would probably be fine with either since we don't know better lol 

Standard view probably depending on costs. Sorry I have never rented before or stayed at AKL but have always wanted to ! 

Would even consider a split stay if need be.


----------



## ncheels925

Looking for 2BR at BWV or BCV for mid-September.  4 adults & 1 teenager.  Please let me know if you could accommodate.


----------



## agie65

ncheels925 said:


> Looking for 2BR at BWV or BCV for mid-September.  4 adults & 1 teenager.  Please let me know if you could accommodate.



Do not own at BCV, BWV pts are taken for 2014


----------



## agie65

Catrinabeach said:


> I have never stayed at either so not sure which is better. I would probably be fine with either since we don't know better lol
> 
> Standard view probably depending on costs. Sorry I have never rented before or stayed at AKL but have always wanted to !
> 
> Would even consider a split stay if need be.



Sending you a PM


----------



## agie65

Brae's Mom said:


> I am interested in renting points for a one bedroom OKW would be fine for Dec 9th departing Dec 15th.  2 adults 2 children (who will both be 14 at time of travel).  Standard view is fine.
> 
> Thanks for checking.
> Crystal



Sending you a PM


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## Troystu

Sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## agie65

Troystu said:


> Sent you a PM.  Thanks!



Replied your PM


----------



## TOONTOWN

I am looking to buy 50 points Nov 26-29 at Jambo House AKL standard value room thanks


----------



## agie65

TOONTOWN said:


> I am looking to buy 50 points Nov 26-29 at Jambo House AKL standard value room thanks



Do not have AKL pts in nov


----------



## soxfans45

Are you able to make reservations thru borrowing for a Feb 20-22 2015 standard 2 bdrm?  Can't make ressie til March, but I am willing to give deposit, if this is possible.  thnx


----------



## agie65

soxfans45 said:


> Are you able to make reservations thru borrowing for a Feb 20-22 2015 standard 2 bdrm?  Can't make ressie til March, but I am willing to give deposit, if this is possible.  thnx



Yes I can borrow but I am doing reservations of 200+ pts only at this time.


----------



## AFETA

We are looking to travel either December 6-13 or 13-20. I was reading thru your thread and wondered if you have anything available. 

Thanks!


----------



## agie65

AFETA said:


> We are looking to travel either December 6-13 or 13-20. I was reading thru your thread and wondered if you have anything available.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I do have approx. 800 pts coming in Dec. Most OKW some SSR and AKL pts available.


----------



## AFETA

Sending you an email now. For some reason my private messages aren't working.


----------



## agie65

AFETA said:


> Sending you an email now. For some reason my private messages aren't working.



Replied your e-mail


----------



## brandigregory

Looking to see what is available for 1/2br villa 9/27-10/4 for 7 days.  Have anything left?  Dates are flexible as well.  Looking for cooler temps and lower crowds than summer!


----------



## agie65

brandigregory said:


> Looking to see what is available for 1/2br villa 9/27-10/4 for 7 days.  Have anything left?  Dates are flexible as well.  Looking for cooler temps and lower crowds than summer!



Probably may have good availability, any perticular resort? What size will you prefer?


----------



## brandigregory

Interested in BLT 1br with Lake or Standard view.  Looking at 9/20-9/27!  Thank you!  Brandi Gregory


----------



## agie65

brandigregory said:


> Interested in BLT 1br with Lake or Standard view.  Looking at 9/20-9/27!  Thank you!  Brandi Gregory



can not check BLT for another 2 weeks as it is not my home resort.


----------



## brandigregory

I will check back on the 20th!  Thank you!


----------



## agie65

Update


----------



## Keenersx5

agie65 said:


> Update



Are you able to transfer any of your points?


----------



## agie65

Keenersx5 said:


> Are you able to transfer any of your points?



How many pts are you looking for?

When and where you planning to use those pts?

Yes I have pts for transfer.


----------



## Gravina

Sent u a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## agie65

Gravina said:


> Sent u a PM.  Thanks!



replied your PM


----------



## mjaclyn

Looking for a point transfer of 122 points. One reservation for this May and the other for this September. I know your original post says no transfers under 200 points, but please let me know if you're willing to do lower in the future. Thanks


----------



## Keenersx5

agie65 said:


> How many pts are you looking for?
> 
> When and where you planning to use those pts?
> 
> Yes I have pts for transfer.




I only need 38 points for a trip in July 2014. If you find you have a few left to transfer please let me know. 

Thank you.


----------



## agie65

Will let you know.



Keenersx5 said:


> I only need 38 points for a trip in July 2014. If you find you have a few left to transfer please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Keenersx5

agie65 said:


> Will let you know.



Are you able to book OKW for 7/31 in a one bedroom. There are 5 in our travel party. Should be 30 points. 

Thanks.


----------



## agie65

Keenersx5 said:


> Are you able to book OKW for 7/31 in a one bedroom. There are 5 in our travel party. Should be 30 points.  Thanks.



Do not have pts for that duration


----------



## agie65

Keenersx5 said:


> Are you able to book OKW for 7/31 in a one bedroom. There are 5 in our travel party. Should be 30 points.  Thanks.



Do not have pts for that time


----------



## agie65




----------



## klfergie

Hi--will be attending a conference at Yacht Club and would like to rent points for my stay from 11/29/14 through 12/06/14 if possible.  We have 12 total in our group (8 adults/1 teen and 3 children ages 6 and 8 years old).  Would consider a grand villa or splitting accommodations into smaller groups of 7; 2; and 3 respectively therefore needing 2 studios and a 1 BR. Thanks for this offering and hope to hear back from you. Please email me at fergkl@anes.upmc.edu


----------



## vbmom40

Hi, 
 Are your points for 2014 gone?  I am looking at a Standard view studio for December 13th and checking out on December 24th.  My location choices are as follows AKV, BWV and OKWV in that order.  Have a nice night. 
VBMOM


----------



## agie65

klfergie said:


> Hi--will be attending a conference at Yacht Club and would like to rent points for my stay from 11/29/14 through 12/06/14 if possible.  We have 12 total in our group (8 adults/1 teen and 3 children ages 6 and 8 years old).  Would consider a grand villa or splitting accommodations into smaller groups of 7; 2; and 3 respectively therefore needing 2 studios and a 1 BR. Thanks for this offering and hope to hear back from you. Please email me at fergkl@anes.upmc.edu



Sent you e-mail


----------



## tessiesevin

Looking for bwv studio for aug 30 to sep 1st


----------



## agie65

vbmom40 said:


> Hi,
> Are your points for 2014 gone?  I am looking at a Standard view studio for December 13th and checking out on December 24th.  My location choices are as follows AKV, BWV and OKWV in that order.  Have a nice night.
> VBMOM



I am looking for 200+ pts reservations only at this time, sorry could not help you at this time.


----------



## agie65

tessiesevin said:


> Looking for bwv studio for aug 30 to sep 1st



DO not have BWV pts in your date range.


----------



## PTSMickey

Former DVC owners looking to rent points at BWV for studio for Dec. 6 through 12.  Please respond to email:  ptsmickey1@verizon.net.  Thank you.


----------



## agie65

PTSMickey said:


> Former DVC owners looking to rent points at BWV for studio for Dec. 6 through 12.  Please respond to email:  ptsmickey1@verizon.net.  Thank you.



Sent you email


----------



## HappyDVCer

Do you have any points left for OKW. Looking for 63 pts for transfer, to use Oct 19-25 in a studio. Thanks


----------



## agie65

HappyDVCer said:


> Do you have any points left for OKW. Looking for 63 pts for transfer, to use Oct 19-25 in a studio. Thanks



I have 300 coming in this week but would like to transfer in one transaction.


----------



## geogat

Hi,

Me and my brother are looking for between 215-270 points in the 3rd week of November.  We are hoping for 2 standard view studios in the boardwalk.  If not those then 2 perferred view, then our 3rd option would be beach for a studio.  Any change you have points to cover that?  

I had points at wilderness lodge for 10 years. How I miss that!
Can you reach out to me directly with my email.  geogat73@hotmail.com. 

Thanks George


----------



## palmnut

I am interested in 150 points for 2 bedroom at either AK or Boardwalk if you still have availablity...


----------



## agie65

palmnut said:


> I am interested in 150 points for 2 bedroom at either AK or Boardwalk if you still have availablity...



Are you looking for reservation or transfer?
If reservation what are the dates?


----------



## agie65

geogat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my brother are looking for between 215-270 points in the 3rd week of November.  We are hoping for 2 standard view studios in the boardwalk.  If not those then 2 perferred view, then our 3rd option would be beach for a studio.  Any change you have points to cover that?
> 
> I had points at wilderness lodge for 10 years. How I miss that!
> Can you reach out to me directly with my email.  geogat73@hotmail.com.
> 
> Thanks George



Replied by e-mail


----------



## palmnut

agie65 said:


> Are you looking for reservation or transfer?
> If reservation what are the dates?



Sorry, it's for a reservation.  We are looking for a 2 bedroom standard at either Boardwalk (first choice) or Animal Kingdom for the week of Sept 7-12  Thank you!


----------



## mickeyME2

Do you have any points available for transfer for AKL for a Feb, 2015 vacation? Looking at booking at the 11 month mark. I need about 100 points, will go up or down if points are bankable. 
robinsondl@att.net
Thanks


----------



## TillyMarigold

Sent you an email, looking for 152 points reservation @ BWV 1/25-2/1/15 (2 deluxe studios, standard). Thank you!


----------



## brockash

agie65 said:
			
		

> I have various resorts and use year pts for transfer.
> 
> NEW
> 
> Oct 2013 Use yr 300 OKW pts $13/pp  GONE
> 
> Feb Use yr 2015 270 VB pts price $13/pp
> 
> Feb Use yr 2015 700 BWV pts $13/pp
> 
> 2014 Available Pts: Dec use yr various resorts total 797 pts will includes OKW 553, AKL 139 and SSR 105, price 13/pp, I can break this up for 500+ pts transfer.
> 
> 2014 Oct use yr, 300 pts Home Resort OKW Price 13/pp
> 
> NO LOW BALLER PLEASE
> 
> I have done several transfer and reservations here at DIS.
> 
> Contact: PM or rakesh@netzero.net
> 
> These are for transfer, reservations I am taking for August 2014 and beyond min 200 pts reservation.



PM'd you.


----------



## agie65

brockash said:


> PM'd you.



Replied your PM


----------



## agie65

TillyMarigold said:


> Sent you an email, looking for 152 points reservation @ BWV 1/25-2/1/15 (2 deluxe studios, standard). Thank you!



Replied your e-mail


----------



## jimanda44

Looking for 50 point transfer for sept 2014 BWV trip. Can you help?


----------



## jimanda44

brockash said:


> PM'd you.



Looking for transfer of 50 points for a BWV vacation in sept 2014. Can you help?


----------



## jimanda44

jimanda44 said:


> Looking for transfer of 50 points for a BWV vacation in sept 2014. Can you help?


Didn't receive the PM but I sent you an email.


----------



## agie65

jimanda44 said:


> Didn't receive the PM but I sent you an email.




Replied your email


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## bouchie5

I need 229 points for AKL for Oct 18-25. Is that a possibility? I can't pm you.


----------



## agie65

bouchie5 said:


> I need 229 points for AKL for Oct 18-25. Is that a possibility? I can't pm you.



You can e-mail at: rakesh@netzero.net


----------



## gortman65

Looking for a 100 pt transfer to use in Oct 2014. Prefer SSR pts but not an absolute requirement.

Thanks!


----------



## agie65

gortman65 said:


> Looking for a 100 pt transfer to use in Oct 2014. Prefer SSR pts but not an absolute requirement.  Thanks!




Smallest I have is AKL March 2014 pts, total 111 pts which includes one SSR and 110 AKL pts, price 14/pp on this one.


----------



## n373c1

Hi....I am looking for a Studio-Standard or Preferred room at the BWV for the following days Oct 29th through Nov 3rd (5 Nights) in 2014. I am not a DVC member can you help??


----------



## agie65

n373c1 said:


> Hi....I am looking for a Studio-Standard or Preferred room at the BWV for the following days Oct 29th through Nov 3rd (5 Nights) in 2014. I am not a DVC member can you help??



Sorry, can not help with this one, looking for 200+ pts reservation at this time.


----------



## bouchie5

Looking for Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom villa for Oct 18-25, 2014. 229 points. Is that available?


----------



## agie65

bouchie5 said:


> Looking for Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom villa for Oct 18-25, 2014. 229 points. Is that available?



Replied your e-mail


----------



## antshelby

Do you have any BWV points for transfer for use in April 2015?


----------



## agie65

antshelby said:


> Do you have any BWV points for transfer for use in April 2015?



Yes I do. Feb 2015 pts total 700 available for transfer.


----------



## antshelby

If I transfer points into my account can I book at the 11 month mark or do they go into your account aNd then you have to borrow them since they are 2015 points and not 2014 points.


----------



## agie65

antshelby said:


> If I transfer points into my account can I book at the 11 month mark or do they go into your account aNd then you have to borrow them since they are 2015 points and not 2014 points.



Transferred pts retain home resort priority, so you can book 11 months in advance.


----------



## cadale

Looking for 300 BWV points for October 2015. Is that possible?


----------



## JABEAR

If you still have 300 OKW 2014 points available we would like to see about having them transferred into our account.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## agie65

JABEAR said:


> If you still have 300 OKW 2014 points available we would like to see about having them transferred into our account.  Thanks, Justin



Yes, you can contact by e-mail to rakesh@netzero.net


----------



## agie65

cadale said:


> Looking for 300 BWV points for October 2015. Is that possible?



Ressie or Transfer?


----------



## gortman65

Looking for a 50 point transfer to use in Oct 2014.  Prefer SSR points if possible.

Thank you!


----------



## agie65

gortman65 said:


> Looking for a 50 point transfer to use in Oct 2014.  Prefer SSR points if possible.  Thank you!



Smallest I have is march 2014 pts 110 AKL. Price on these 14/pp


----------



## agie65

Oct 2013

240 VWL pts, Price $13/pp coming in 2-3 weeks


----------



## robinsce

Hi, looking for 2 studios - boardwalk view for 12/14/14 - 12/20/14.  I believe this is 182 points.

Thanks!


----------



## agie65

robinsce said:


> Hi, looking for 2 studios - boardwalk view for 12/14/14 - 12/20/14.  I believe this is 182 points.  Thanks!



I am looking for each reservations of  200+ pts at this time.


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## Anim8torDad

Hi, looking for a 3 point transfer to add to sons birthday weekend, week of Aug 3rd 2014. Thanks

Matt


----------



## agie65

Anim8torDad said:


> Hi, looking for a 3 point transfer to add to sons birthday weekend, week of Aug 3rd 2014. Thanks  Matt



Sorry, can not help with that. You can buy one time use pts from Disney to complete your reservation.


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## shellypaige

PMed you


----------



## eandesmom

what specifically is left that is available for transfer?


----------



## agie65

eandesmom said:


> what specifically is left that is available for transfer?



Post one is current as of now, I do have other 2015 pts if you are looking for 2015.


----------



## Malibu50

Looking for a studio Oct 11 to Oct 18.  Disney World. Will do split.  Can do end of week or beginning of week.  Whatever is available.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## anthonyjulianna

I am looking to rent pints for the grand Floridian,  Looking for the 1st week of December,  2 bedroom villa


----------



## agie65

anthonyjulianna said:


> I am looking to rent pints for the grand Floridian,  Looking for the 1st week of December,  2 bedroom villa



I have plenty of pts in Dec, but VGF is not my home resort, can book in 7 month window.


----------



## agie65

Malibu50 said:


> Looking for a studio Oct 11 to Oct 18.  Disney World. Will do split.  Can do end of week or beginning of week.  Whatever is available.
> Thanks
> Eric



Currently all pts for Oct are spoken for, can not help at this time.


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## agie65

Pts Updated


----------



## jaimjaim1

hi! I am looking for a rental 8/30-9/7 2014. 1 bedroom or studio, AKL or BOARDWALK, OR BLT

thanks!

Sorry can't pm yet


----------



## agie65

jaimjaim1 said:


> hi! I am looking for a rental 8/30-9/7 2014. 1 bedroom or studio, AKL or BOARDWALK, OR BLT
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Sorry can't pm yet



Replied your PM


----------



## agie65

Added April 2015 pts


----------



## wdwphanatic2

Looking for a studio at BCV 11/6-10... Is there availability and do you have points available for this time period? Let me know! 

Thanks,
WDWPhanatic2


----------



## jentea

Sending a PM


----------



## BuffaloJim

Sent PM regarding AKL points.


----------



## agie65

BuffaloJim said:


> Sent PM regarding AKL points.



Replied your PM


----------



## Mr and Mrs Duck

Hi

Do you have any points available for use in January 2015? 

Thanks

Di


----------



## agie65

Mr and Mrs Duck said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have any points available for use in January 2015?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Di



Yes, I do have plenty for January 2015, which resort and how many pts are you looking for?


----------



## Mr and Mrs Duck

agie65 said:


> Yes, I do have plenty for January 2015, which resort and how many pts are you looking for?



I'm looking at the Boardwalk, Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Lodge for a two week stay at the beginning of January 2015 for two adults.

Thanks


----------



## agie65

Mr and Mrs Duck said:


> I'm looking at the Boardwalk, Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Lodge for a two week stay at the beginning of January 2015 for two adults.
> 
> Thanks



Do not have beach club as my home resort so can not do that. any dates in mind? You can also e-mail to rakesh@netzero.net


----------



## Esther95

We are looking for 68 points for a Studio at VWL for 5/3/14 - 5/7/14 for my daughter and myself.  Do you have anything available?


----------



## lucky_bunni

Looking for transfer of 63 pts for a December Aulani stay.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Duck

Email sent.


----------



## agie65

Esther95 said:


> We are looking for 68 points for a Studio at VWL for 5/3/14 - 5/7/14 for my daughter and myself.  Do you have anything available?



VWL not available in your dates


----------



## agie65

First post updated for remaining points


----------



## kwalsh214

Hello, I need 60 points for a stay at AKV Sept 12-19, 2014. Family of four, first time going. 

Thank you,


----------



## agie65

kwalsh214 said:


> Hello, I need 60 points for a stay at AKV Sept 12-19, 2014. Family of four, first time going.  Thank you,



Are you asking a reservation or transfer?


----------



## agie65

Still available.


----------



## jkrohn2703

Looking for BLT/VGF/VWL - one bdr

2 adults/2 kids ages 16&11

March 25-28

Jkrohn2703@gmail.com

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## sz9144

seeking 1 bdrm at either BLT, GFV, BCV, or AKL for August 1-3, 2014 for 2 adults and 2 kids

thanks!


----------



## agie65

sz9144 said:


> seeking 1 bdrm at either BLT, GFV, BCV, or AKL for August 1-3, 2014 for 2 adults and 2 kids
> 
> thanks!



Sorry, looking for 200+ points reservations at this time.


----------



## hethry6207

We have never rented points before so I'm not 100% sure how it works! but we are looking at possibly going to vero beach, checking in 5-29-14 checking out 6-1-14 with 2 adults, 3 kids (all ages 2). Anyone have points available for then? We don't need a huge villa, just whatever room will hold that occupancy (which I think is most, since the kids are considered infants)

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## agie65

hethry6207 said:


> We have never rented points before so I'm not 100% sure how it works! but we are looking at possibly going to vero beach, checking in 5-29-14 checking out 6-1-14 with 2 adults, 3 kids (all ages 2). Anyone have points available for then? We don't need a huge villa, just whatever room will hold that occupancy (which I think is most, since the kids are considered infants)
> 
> Thanks!
> Heather



Vero Beach is not available in your dates.


----------



## cmugica

Looking for a 1 or 2 BR at BWV.  

Dates might be flexible by a day or two on each end if that's necessary.


----------



## agie65

cmugica said:


> Looking for a 1 or 2 BR at BWV.
> 
> Dates might be flexible by a day or two on each end if that's necessary.



Sent you a PM


----------



## iceteababy

agie65 said:


> Sorry, looking for 200+ points reservations at this time.



Just checking to see if the points are still available?


----------



## agie65

iceteababy said:


> Just checking to see if the points are still available?



When you are looking? Transfer or reservation?


----------



## jtheodore

Looking for 1 bdr dec 6-12 BCV.


----------



## agie65

jtheodore said:


> Looking for 1 bdr dec 6-12 BCV.



Do not own at BCV so can not check, BWV is available on those dates, Can check BCV on 6th May


----------



## Eliachri

Let me know if you would consider 123 point rental for oct. 18th - 21 in 2014.


----------



## lam

sent you a PM re VWL points transfer


----------



## agie65

lam said:


> sent you a PM re VWL points transfer



Replied your PM


----------



## lvldsgrl

What is your minimum for transfer? This is my first year with DVC so I haven't done this before. Thanks!!


----------



## Tamra326

We are interested in going Oct 4-11 2014 and staying at Animal Kingdom in a standard value studio. Our dates could be somewhat flexible.


----------



## agie65

lvldsgrl said:


> What is your minimum for transfer? This is my first year with DVC so I haven't done this before. Thanks!!



Each membership has different amount of points, usually I like to transfer all the points at once since you are allowed only one transfer per use yr in or out. If you let me know how many points you are looking at and when you going to use it I will let you know what I can do for you.


----------



## agie65

Tamra326 said:


> We are interested in going Oct 4-11 2014 and staying at Animal Kingdom in a standard value studio. Our dates could be somewhat flexible.





AKL studios are not available in your dates. Also I am looking for 200+ pts reservations at this time.


----------



## lvldsgrl

I am looking for 74 points for a January stay at AKV to augment the points we have.


----------



## CdnKayDee

Do you have the availability to do a 40 point transfer?


----------



## agie65

CdnKayDee said:


> Do you have the availability to do a 40 point transfer?



Sorry, I do not have small # of pts left in any membership right now.


----------



## agie65

lvldsgrl said:


> I am looking for 74 points for a January stay at AKV to augment the points we have.



Sorry, can not help with that.


----------



## agie65

Now making reservations from December onward.


----------



## FFigawi

Looking for studio at BWV for 1/7/15-1/14/15. Thanks!


----------



## agie65

FFigawi said:


> Looking for studio at BWV for 1/7/15-1/14/15. Thanks!



What view?


----------



## FFigawi

Any view would be fine


----------



## agie65

FFigawi said:


> Any view would be fine



Studios are not available on your dates.


----------



## FFigawi

Thanks for checking.


----------



## WDisney81

Hi-

Looking for a transfer of 86 points into our OKW membership for a Dec. trip.

Thank you


----------



## Mr and Mrs Duck

Hi 

Could you tell me what studios are available at all resorts for January 6 - 11 2015? 

Many thanks

Diane


----------



## agie65

WDisney81 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Looking for a transfer of 86 points into our OKW membership for a Dec. trip.
> 
> Thank you



Sorry, will not be able to help you out with this.


----------



## agie65

Now starting spring 2015 reservations


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## one eye green guy

Can reservations be taken for May 2015 ?


----------



## agie65

one eye green guy said:


> Can reservations be taken for May 2015 ?



Answer is yes, but can not do it right now, window opens 11 month before check in date. So it will depend on your travel dates.


----------



## Jessicalogsdon11

We are looking to book animal kingdom villa from dec13-19 is this available? Thanks


----------



## agie65

Jessicalogsdon11 said:


> We are looking to book animal kingdom villa from dec13-19 is this available? Thanks



What size accommodation are you looking for? Any view preference?


----------



## one eye green guy

Look into AKV may 8-12 2015.  Send pm


----------



## CammelleandBre

Hi, am looking to rent at BWV, Dec. 14-21 studio. Standard is fine.


----------



## PrimeC5

I am looking for a transfer, are any of these points still available?


----------



## agie65

PrimeC5 said:


> I am looking for a transfer, are any of these points still available?



List is current, I can transfer any of these sets.

you can email me at: rakesh@netzero.net


----------



## jen2207

I am interested in your 2014 AKL dec UY pts for transfer.


----------



## agie65

jen2207 said:


> I am interested in your 2014 AKL dec UY pts for transfer.



Dec use yr has total of 700+ pts! AKL alone can not be separated.


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## PrimeC5

Do you have 65 pts. to transfer?


----------



## PlutoFanClub

Hi - Looking for BWV Dec 19 to 24 prefer a studio either preferred or standard - might that work? Have rented points before though not from you. Thanks.


----------



## agie65

PrimeC5 said:


> Do you have 65 pts. to transfer?



Do not have 65 pts block for transfer.


----------



## agie65

PlutoFanClub said:


> Hi - Looking for BWV Dec 19 to 24 prefer a studio either preferred or standard - might that work? Have rented points before though not from you. Thanks.



Studios are not available in your dates.


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## agie65

700 BWV and 270 VB up for reservations now from 2/1/2015 to 1/31/2016


----------



## minniekar

Im looking to rent pts for dec7th-13th i would like bwv standard room which is 63 pts would that be avalible?


----------



## agie65

minniekar said:


> Im looking to rent pts for dec7th-13th i would like bwv standard room which is 63 pts would that be avalible?




BWV is not available in your dates.


----------



## getyagreenon

Looking for beach club for April 24- May 2 or 3rd 2015. Any availability? TYIA


----------



## SuperNinja

Hi Agie65,

I'm looking for availability for:
Dec 7 - Dec 11 2014.

I'm open to any resort, if you could any available resort that would be great.
I'm also open to split my stay if availability is at premium.

Looking forward to hear back from you


----------



## mpacedesign

looking for a 1br or 2 studios for AKL or BWV June 16-20,2014 please let me know availability. Thanks!


----------



## getyagreenon

Looking for AKL April 24- May 2 or 3rd 2015.... any availbility??


----------



## mitchwebb

looking for 100 BWV point to finish off a 4/2015 reservation


----------



## agie65

mpacedesign said:


> looking for a 1br or 2 studios for AKL or BWV June 16-20,2014 please let me know availability. Thanks!



Do not have pts left for this June, all points starts Dec 01, 2014


----------



## agie65

SuperNinja said:


> Hi Agie65,
> 
> I'm looking for availability for:
> Dec 7 - Dec 11 2014.
> 
> I'm open to any resort, if you could any available resort that would be great.
> I'm also open to split my stay if availability is at premium.
> 
> Looking forward to hear back from you



What size accommodation are you looking for?


----------



## agie65

getyagreenon said:


> Looking for AKL April 24- May 2 or 3rd 2015.... any availbility??



What size accommodation?


----------



## agie65

mitchwebb said:


> looking for 100 BWV point to finish off a 4/2015 reservation



Can not transfer only 100 pts right now, membership has 700 pts and only one transfer per use yr is allowed, looking for a larger transfer.


----------



## smak1026

Hello,

I am looking to secure some points for a January 2015 vacation at BWV. Interested in a 2 BR villa from 1/24-1/31. Can you check availability?

Thanks!  
Shannon


----------



## agie65

smak1026 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to secure some points for a January 2015 vacation at BWV. Interested in a 2 BR villa from 1/24-1/31. Can you check availability?
> 
> Thanks!
> Shannon



sent you a PM


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## hockey mom

Hi. I need a 1 bedroom at BWV for may 9, 10 ,11, and 12th.


----------



## hockey mom

Ooops sorry disregard my last post. Sister communication error.


----------



## loritemp

Looking for points for a May 2015 trip.  I think it would be about 75 points.  And looking for Boardwalk.  May 15-20, standard view.  Can you let me know how much?  (I know booking window hasn't opened for it yet so I should be safe getting what I want   )


----------



## agie65

loritemp said:


> Looking for points for a May 2015 trip.  I think it would be about 75 points.  And looking for Boardwalk.  May 15-20, standard view.  Can you let me know how much?  (I know booking window hasn't opened for it yet so I should be safe getting what I want   )



I am looking for 200 + pts reservations only at this time.


----------



## greg4316

Are you still offering any points for transfer? And if so, is there a minimum you have?

I am looking for 100.


----------



## emb_actress

I am looking to for 206 points for a trip Jan 25-31, 2015.  I will send you a PM!


----------



## agie65

greg4316 said:


> Are you still offering any points for transfer? And if so, is there a minimum you have?  I am looking for 100.



When you going to use these points?


----------



## agie65

emb_actress said:


> I am looking to for 206 points for a trip Jan 25-31, 2015.  I will send you a PM!



Replied your PM


----------



## greg4316

agie65 said:


> When you going to use these points?



March 2015.


----------



## agie65

greg4316 said:


> March 2015.




I have Feb 2015 pts to offer

Home resort VB, total 270 pts

Price $13/pp


----------



## agie65

buckeyemom16 said:


> How much?



Total pts 213

Price $3195 (it is sold out dates available here)


----------



## agie65

Bump


----------



## rmdiscrzy

Need 154 BWV 1 Bedroom, Dec. 6-13, 2014.  Do you have these?


----------



## agie65

rmdiscrzy said:


> Need 154 BWV 1 Bedroom, Dec. 6-13, 2014.  Do you have these?



BWV sold out on your dates in 1 bedroom category. SSR available for 178 pts, if interested let me know.


----------



## mleharer

Hi, I'm looking for 58 points for use in a 2 bedroom at Old Key West January 2015, would love a transfer open to a booking if it's something you can do.

Thank you!
Emily


----------



## agie65

mleharer said:


> Hi, I'm looking for 58 points for use in a 2 bedroom at Old Key West January 2015, would love a transfer open to a booking if it's something you can do.  Thank you! Emily



Sorry, Emily I am looking for 200+ pts reservations at this time. And I do not have any small number of points left for transfer.


----------



## goingtowdwwithkiddos

Hi I am looking at July 17-25 2015 for 5 2 adults and 3 children VGF studio or another option?


----------



## agie65

goingtowdwwithkiddos said:


> Hi I am looking at July 17-25 2015 for 5 2 adults and 3 children VGF studio or another option?



Sent you a PM


----------



## BecBennett

I'm looking for 315 points for a 1 bedroom at BWV for around Feb 25th to March 7th. 

Would also take however many points needed for SSR, but would prefer BWV.


----------



## agie65

BecBennett said:


> I'm looking for 315 points for a 1 bedroom at BWV for around Feb 25th to March 7th.  Would also take however many points needed for SSR, but would prefer BWV.



You can email at rakesh@netzero.net

I have BWV pts and can make reservation now


----------



## Sseanmcgee

Can you check availablitiy for a 2 bedroom villa or 2 one bedrooms? We are looking for Dec 1-5. 





2014 onward

I can make reservations 11 month out at

VGF
OKW
SSR
BWV
VB
AKL
VWL

All other 7 month out

200+ pts reservations please. Please do not ask for 1-2 nights in studio at this time, will not be able to respond.

Transferable pts are still available

VGF $17/pp

SSR and OKW $13/pp

All other resorts $14/pp



*Points available for transfer.*


Feb Use yr 2015 270 VB pts price $13/pp. GONE

Feb Use yr 2015 700 BWV pts $14/pp

April Use yr 2015 291 OKW pts $13/pp  GONE


NO LOW BALLER PLEASE

I have done several transfer and reservations here at DIS.


----------



## moma120

I was looking for a studio for 9/27/14 - 10/6/14 in the Grand Floridian Theme Park view or Bay Lake Towers Theme Park. Please let me know if you have availabilities. Thank you.


----------



## Sseanmcgee

Thanks for checking. Can you also check 10-26-1030 and Nov 9-13 at GFV 1 bed or 2 1 bedroom

Thanks!


----------



## divagurl182001

Hi! I'm looking at either 3 studios or a 2 bedroom and 1 studio for May 3-8 2015. Thank you!


----------



## agie65

moma120 said:


> I was looking for a studio for 9/27/14 - 10/6/14 in the Grand Floridian Theme Park view or Bay Lake Towers Theme Park. Please let me know if you have availabilities. Thank you.



BLT and VGF studios not available in your dates.


----------



## agie65

divagurl182001 said:


> Hi! I'm looking at either 3 studios or a 2 bedroom and 1 studio for May 3-8 2015. Thank you!



What resort?


----------



## agie65

Sseanmcgee said:


> Thanks for checking. Can you also check 10-26-1030 and Nov 9-13 at GFV 1 bed or 2 1 bedroom
> 
> Thanks!



VGF not available in your dates.


----------



## momtwoboys

We are looking to see how much to rent a studio at AKL in a studio for April 18-26th, value studio or standard studio, in Jambo house. We are 4, 2 adults, 2 teens. thanks so much! 

Jenny


----------



## emmad1973

.


----------



## agie65

momtwoboys said:


> We are looking to see how much to rent a studio at AKL in a studio for April 18-26th, value studio or standard studio, in Jambo house. We are 4, 2 adults, 2 teens. thanks so much!
> 
> Jenny



Sorry Jenny, at this time I am looking at 200+ pts reservations only.


----------



## holyrollers

Would like 3 bdrm Villa for two nights next July 7th and 8th of 2015 for 116 points.   Thanks.   MM............DVC member.


----------



## 2mnyprincesses

Looking for 1 possibly 2 studios or 1 2-bedroom for 6-7 nights between 4/3-4/11/2015 for BWV or VGF.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## agie65

holyrollers said:


> Would like 3 bdrm Villa for two nights next July 7th and 8th of 2015 for 116 points.   Thanks.   MM............DVC member.



I am looking for 200+ pts reservations at this time.


----------



## agie65

2mnyprincesses said:


> Looking for 1 possibly 2 studios or 1 2-bedroom for 6-7 nights between 4/3-4/11/2015 for BWV or VGF.  Thanks for checking!



Sent you a PM


----------



## agie65

BWV only 400 pts left


----------



## jrs4627

agie65 said:


> BWV only 400 pts left



I know you're currently looking to only book high point values, but I'm currently looking for a BWV studio from april 11th-april 17th 2015. 95 pts I believe.


----------



## agie65

jrs4627 said:


> I know you're currently looking to only book high point values, but I'm currently looking for a BWV studio from april 11th-april 17th 2015. 95 pts I believe.



Sorry, still looking for 200+ pts reservation.


----------

